

Making Hipmunk Hotel Search on Mobile - Guzba
http://blog.hipmunk.com/post/16129662762/the-making-of-hotel-search-on-mobile

======
masonhensley
Since when do y'all are including AirBnb listings? That's pretty cool to
include them in the search results with traditional hotels.

~~~
treeform
We have included them from the start. They are an alternative to hotels just
like we include Amtrak train searches in flights.

------
Timothee
Thanks for sharing.

On the web version it feels that the highlighted hotels are too few now. For
example, over all of Paris, it shows only 10 highlighted hotels, with a bunch
of gray dots all around. It gives me the feeling that there isn't much
availability or that your catalogue is short.

When it's at the level of a neighborhood, it makes sense. But at the city
level not really (IMO), since you'll have hotels of different
styles/atmosphere but of similar quality overall.

